# Photos of gold stuff



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2007)

There are a bunch of gold and assay photos, all enlargeable, on this site. 
http://goldvault.com/index.html

Look here at assaying.org. Click on the photos.
http://www.assaying.org/Assay%20Laboratory%20Photos/index.html

Another good one.
http://www.sierra-silver.com/


----------

